# Concerned



## Msmortgage4u

My sister bought a Havanese puppy from a "Shari Cole" in Arab, Alabama. Not an experienced dog buyer, my sister gave her cash as she asked and was told she would get the papers once the puppy was neutered. The puppy had several health problems such as worms and mange when she took him to the vet. My sister has spent a fortune on vet bills but loves this little puppy. She has tried to contact Shari Cole and her voice mail is full so she can't even leave a message. 
Does anyone know anything about her or where she lives. She delivered the puppy to my sisters house so she has no address for her. Any help would be appreciated. She would just like to get her papers now that the dog is neutered.


----------



## davetgabby

This doesn't sound good. If she's been unable to contact her, I think her chances are slim. Does she not have any info on her , wow.


----------



## sandypaws

I agree with Dave. It sounds pretty shady to me. I think she needs to kiss those papers goodbye as there probably are no papers at all. Sorry to hear of her experience but glad she loves her new baby and hope everything turns out okay with the pup in the long run.


----------



## lfung5

This is a terrible story. It sounds like she could have gotten her pup from a puppy mill.... That state is famous for them.
I hope the pups is heathy and happy from here on out!


----------



## TilliesMom

wow... this is SUCH a caution for new puppy buyers... DO YOUR RESEARCH!!!


----------



## Suzi

Msmortgage4u said:


> My sister bought a Havanese puppy from a "Shari Cole" in Arab, Alabama. Not an experienced dog buyer, my sister gave her cash as she asked and was told she would get the papers once the puppy was neutered. The puppy had several health problems such as worms and mange when she took him to the vet. My sister has spent a fortune on vet bills but loves this little puppy. She has tried to contact Shari Cole and her voice mail is full so she can't even leave a message.
> Does anyone know anything about her or where she lives. She delivered the puppy to my sisters house so she has no address for her. Any help would be appreciated. She would just like to get her papers now that the dog is neutered.


 She could report them . Do they have a web page? The IRS might want to know that she got cash.


----------



## Thumper

Sadly, the voice mail is probably full from other puppy buyers wtih the same problem 

If you are a new member or lurker considering a havanese reading this..PLEASE take the time to read our link on the front page on "HOW to FIND a reputable breeder" IT is well worth the time spent, enjoying a cup of coffee or tea and reading the suggestions to become knowledgeable about the RED flags that you should be watching for when looking for a puppy to add to your family.

I would try Facebook, or google, maybe you can find something online about where she works or family members who may know how to reach her directly.

Kara


----------



## JANEOC

Here is a breeder named Shari in Arab Alabama. It looks like she might be a puppy mill. She doesn't have any Havanese for sale but it looks like lots of others. Sad how people are attracted to little puppies because they are cheap.

http://www.puppyfind.com/l/?acct_id=603008&sid=3cea96af84249a3dd756c7e1e47fe159


----------



## Thumper

I actually did a quick google search and FB search and found this:

https://www.facebook.com/ToysAndTeacupsBoutique

Is this by chance the place she bought from? There are a handful of Cole's in that town, but none with the name Shari, I would start searching for havanese for sale in that area and try to contact as if you interested in a puppy, she probably is answering those phone calls/ emails,see if you can't find an alternate phone # through the ads

Good luck!
Kara


----------



## marlowe'sgirl

JANEOC said:


> Here is a breeder named Shari in Arab Alabama. It looks like she might be a puppy mill. She doesn't have any Havanese for sale but it looks like lots of others. Sad how people are attracted to little puppies because they are cheap.
> 
> http://www.puppyfind.com/l/?acct_id=603008&sid=3cea96af84249a3dd756c7e1e47fe159


If the pup is from puppyfind.com, then he's likely from a puppy mill. I met someone at the dog park with a supposed Havanese. She actually talked to my breeder, but those dogs were too expensive for her. So she found a Hav at a more reasonable price via puppyfind. The pup is definitely sweet, but doesn't even look like the same breed as my Hav - more like one of the various mixapoo's.


----------



## Thumper

I think that is pretty common for mills to pass off mixes as purebred dogs, I had one lady inquire with our local havanese meet up group claiming to own a havanese, but the picture of the dog...I'm thinking its a 'poo' mix of some sort and was lied to. I think she believed she bought one, but I'd put my $ against it.


----------



## Msmortgage4u

Thank you all for your concern, that is her on the puppyfind.com website. I called her and pretended to be interested in buying a dog and she said her name is Shari Cole. I asked her for her address and she hesitated but did give it to me. 
She said she sells them cheaper because people in Alabama don't want to spend much.
Any suggestions as what we should do next??


----------



## lfung5

I wish I knew! If only we could get her shut down!!


----------



## sandypaws

Msmortgage4u said:


> Thank you all for your concern, that is her on the puppyfind.com website. I called her and pretended to be interested in buying a dog and she said her name is Shari Cole. I asked her for her address and she hesitated but did give it to me.
> She said she sells them cheaper because people in Alabama don't want to spend much.
> Any suggestions as what we should do next??


Now that you have the address, have your sister send her a letter, "return receipt requested", that way she will know if Shari received it, and let her know that she lived up to her end of the bargain with the neutering and would like to have the papers she was promised. She should probably send proof of the neutering too. She should also mention all the issues she had with the puppy and vet bills, although I'm sure Shair won't care. Good luck with you quest.


----------



## Msmortgage4u

My sister took all of the information to the Arab Police Department this morning and has filed a report. I will keep this forum posted as to what happens next.


----------



## lfung5

Please do!


----------



## Sheri

Yes, please do.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I don't know, those cheesy photos where they dress up puppies in jewelry and boas drive me nuts. Forget stacking-throw a hat on that puppy and let's move this merchandise!


----------

